# Kindle books...send me your recommendations!



## Pergamum (May 28, 2012)

I have guests coming Friday and one of them is carrying my new kindle.

Now is the time to send me your links to KINDLE RECOMMENDATIONS! Not just theology, but anything that is on sale or a good "read" via kindle.... would love all the catechisms/ confessions as a quick reference.

Also, a question: Can I listen to audiobooks via kindle?


----------



## jogri17 (May 28, 2012)

Yes you can listen to audiblebooks on a kindle. Also audible is owned by amazon so make sure to sync up your accounts and those books will be transferred to your kindle.


----------



## Pergamum (May 28, 2012)

jogri17 said:


> Yes you can listen to audiblebooks on a kindle. Also audible is owned by amazon so make sure to sync up your accounts and those books will be transferred to your kindle.



Fabulous! I have an "entertainment fund" for my family every month to buy audible books (sure helps when waiting for planes or floating/hiking..though I'll be using a cheaper 30 dollar mp3 player for the less-tan-ideal conditions when out and not at home)...


----------



## Edward (May 28, 2012)

I've had mine since New Years, and I've downloaded a couple of hundred items without having had to buy anything to read yet. 

I'd recommend starting with the ESV. There are several places to download the confessions and historic documents of the church for free in PDF. One of my hobbies is military history, and there is a lot out there from World War I that's no longer under copyright. 

There doesn't appear to be much religious material on Project Gutenberg, Christianity (Bookshelf) - Gutenberg (and much listed under Christianity isn't) but there may be some other interests addressed there. 

There are some free games, and of course you can use it as your MP3 player.


----------



## OPC'n (May 29, 2012)

the kindle will also read any book to you but it sounds like a robot lol


----------



## greenbaggins (May 29, 2012)

When it comes to Kindle files, you basically get what you pay for. You can get a lot of stuff for free. However, most of it has very poor navigation. I would highly, highly recommend that you buy files that Mobile Reference (usually abbreviated Mobi) puts out. It's still WAY cheaper than the print copy (the whole works of Charles Dickens, for instance, you can get in the Mobi format for under $5). And the Mobi navigation is worth every penny. Every work is easily accessible. They do consistently good work with formatting (for poetry, for instance). I hardly buy any other company's stuff. For about $800 (which includes buying the Kindle!), you can have everything important in world literature.


----------



## SRoper (May 29, 2012)

Here are The Westminster Standards with excellent navigation.


----------



## SRoper (May 29, 2012)

Pergamum said:


> jogri17 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes you can listen to audiblebooks on a kindle. Also audible is owned by amazon so make sure to sync up your accounts and those books will be transferred to your kindle.
> ...



Just so you are not disappointed, the new basic Kindle does not have audio support.


----------



## OPC'n (May 29, 2012)

I bought two kindles and both of them broke. One broke within a few years and the second one broke within the year. I recommend the iPad really. You can get the kindle app on the iPad and get all of Amazon's books through that app.


----------



## davenporter (May 29, 2012)

I watch these sites:

Free & Bargain Kindle Books | Pixel of Ink (free and sale kindle books)
Christian Kindle Books on a Budget | Inspired Reads (free and sale Christian kindle books)

Some of it is junk, but some of it is actually good. Not much on theology, though.

Oh, and as someone mentioned, the formatting on a lot of kindle books is AWFUL. Not just the ones that I get for free, but some of the textbooks that I get for school. Still, it is worth getting them on Kindle for the convenience. Bibles on kindle -- not so great (at least the non-touch kindle)


----------



## Afterthought (May 29, 2012)

I'll be done with an ebook version of the old 1650 Scottish Psalter soon, if you're into that. I should be done sometime next month--probably sooner, but there are lots of stylistic decisions that I'll need to play around with (e.g., linking old words directly to a glossary vs having the glossary without linking from the words in the text) that may delay the project.


----------



## Edward (May 29, 2012)

OPC'n said:


> I bought two kindles and both of them broke. One broke within a few years and the second one broke within the year.


At $100 a pop, I can afford to break a few Kindles for what an Ipad would cost me. And it fits in my pocket, which an Ipad wouldn't. And finally, I'm a lot less likely to get mugged on the train.


----------



## malum in se (May 30, 2012)

A lot of the classics are available for free from Amazon ie. The Odyssey, The Adventures of Tom Sawyer, Aristotle's, Ethics etc. As greenbaggins said they're not always as easy to navigate, but they are free. Monergism Books also has free titles from time to time, they usually advertise them on their facebook page. Keep in mind you can put PDF files on your kindle too!


----------



## Eoghan (May 30, 2012)

Your Kindle should be able to read to you (my basic with keyboard can) it can also browse the internet. I used it in church one week with the ESV bible - free from Amazon at the time. I was really chuffed at getting Puritan Economics by Gary North in paperback when all the second hand copies were £15. Until I found all Gary Norths books are available for free as pdf files! So I have that one on my (our) Kindle. 

In setting up your account you might like to know that the books bought go with the account so if you are sharing - at some future date you cannot transfer the books to your wife's Kindle for example. Just a thought - sounds like you are not sharing anyway.


----------



## davenporter (May 30, 2012)

Eoghan said:


> In setting up your account you might like to know that the books bought go with the account so if you are sharing - at some future date you cannot transfer the books to your wife's Kindle for example. Just a thought - sounds like you are not sharing anyway.



Good point -- My wife and I use the same Amazon account for both our kindles so we can have all our books on each of our kindles.


----------



## Bethel (May 30, 2012)

Monergism has a page of free ebooks: Free eBooks


----------



## ubermadchen (May 30, 2012)

Google chrome has an app that allows you to send any web article to your kindle with just a push of a button. Pretty convenient and I just saw they have expanded it for other browsers as well! Klip.me - Enjoy Mobile Reading


----------

